# Priceform Monthly Sports Magazine



## benney50 (Mar 20, 2010)

Priceform is pleased to announce the launch of our new monthly sports magazine Priceform Monthly.







Our mandate is to provide entertaining, informative and thought provoking articles. You will find no "fence sitting", banal or just downright dull articles here. We have blended experience with new writing talent to create the most exciting new sports magazine in a decade. In our first edition we focus on one of the great sporting occasions, the Cheltenham Festival. We have stable tours from Paul Nicholls, Nicky Henderson and Alan King with Steve Smith-Eccles, Richard Dunwoody and Profit Swing providing their thoughts on the four day meeting. We also cover Soccer, Snooker, NBA, MLB, Golf, Cricket and much much more. There is a also chance to win a year's membership to the Select Racing Club in our free to enter competition


Each edition is completely free of charge and can be found here http://www.priceform.com/priceformmonthly1/
_________________
http://www.priceform.com
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=8 ... 197&ref=mf
http://twitter.com/priceform


----------

